# Stahls’ Launches Lettering New Layout Guide



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Providing quick and easy alignment for individual letter placement, the new Stahls’ Lettering Layout Guide allows you to create straight, arched, and slanted pre-spaced text without a cutter. A 20-inch standard ruler is labeled across the bottom, along with a split ruler to make centering a cinch. The layout guide also includes multiple options for arched and circle text with guidelines for both, assuring perfect placement each and every time. 

The layout guide comes in a textured laminate for easy mask or tape removal, making letter adjustments much easier. Designed for use off the press, take the 14” x 20” repositionable Stahls’ Lettering Layout Guide to different application stations or to special events for onsite decoration.

Make the move from Lettering Layout Guide to garment simple and easy with multi-use High Tack Magic Mask® Strips. These 3.6” x 20” strips are included with the Layout Guide.

Check it out at Lettering Layout Guide | Stahlsâ€™ .

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

